# How often do you visit other lodges



## mrpierce17 (Jan 22, 2015)

How often do you brothers visit neighboring lodges in your jurisdiction


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 22, 2015)

I travel to other lodges as much as I can if it is within a reasonable distance.  The farthest I have gone for a degree is 40 miles to see an EA before turning my proficiency in.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 22, 2015)

I attend some other lodge more months than not.  My goal is to visit often enough to get the SD to forget that I'm not a member so he forgets to introduce me because he's seen me often enough to think I'm a member.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry, duplicate submission.


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Jan 22, 2015)

Roughly once a month I go visiting. Sometimes a lot more.


----------



## goomba (Jan 22, 2015)

Depends how I feel.  On average twice a month.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 22, 2015)

Too many appendant body duties to do so any more.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 1, 2015)

How often?  Not often enough.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 5, 2015)

Visiting other lodges is part of the wages of a Master Mason. I have visited lodges in 14 states, Washington DC, and five foreign nations. One thing I regret, is that I did not get a "Masonic Passport" when I was first raised in 1982. I could have kept a record of lodges visited.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Feb 6, 2015)

About once a week, or at least every other week or so...  My home lodge keeps me pretty busy, but we have a pretty good cluster of lodges around the community, and I go over to help with practice nights and degrees on a pretty regular basis...


----------



## Brother_Steve (Feb 6, 2015)

I wish I could visit more often.

I've only visited three other lodges since being raised.

a baby son, going back to school and being an officer sucks my time away. I'm at my own lodge at least 4 ~ 6 times a month.

twice for meetings, once for craftsman's club and twice for rehearsals if we have a degree coming up.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 6, 2015)

What is a "craftsman club"? Is it like a Square and Compasses club? I have always been interested in such informal organizations. Please tell us more about your specific experiences.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 6, 2015)

Very often.  I enjoy fellowship with my fellow masons.  This is an enriching experience that is all to often missed by most of the members of the craft. 

One of those wages of masonry, so to speak.

If you don't travel much do yourself a favor and get out more.  It will enrich your life.


----------



## Jamersonbass (Feb 7, 2015)

I have to agree...  I love traveling to other lodges. Even after a short time I realize how wonderful and intrinsic this is...  after just a small while of traveling, as I am still green as grass, I do it every chance I get.  I will go anytime I get the chance.  It is truly a pleasure... and every time I'm happy to meet and upset to depart...  just look forward to the next opportunity!


----------



## MBC (Feb 7, 2015)

Brethren, I have an interesting January. 
As you all may know I'm a young and fairly new mason for less than a year and just raised few months before, I received 9 summons or invitations and went to 7 meetings last month. It may be a bit crazy for a new mason and I nearly showing up in the lodge room everyday in one week and the senior brothers recognised me and said "Hey youngster, You looks familiar." "Hey I've seen you quite a lot this month. " And they told me to slow down lol
I hope I can find my own pace in Freemasonry and I was planning to get a no-masonic February because I have no regular meetings and invitations before. However I received one now and considering to go or not. XD

Y.i.t.f.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 8, 2015)

I travel quite a bit, perhaps more with the Chapter and York Rite College than Blue Lodge these days. Traveling is really one of the best parts of Masonry. When you bump into someone you haven't seen in a while, and it's like old home week or a family reunion, it is a fun time. It seems like people don't travel the way they used to 20 years ago, and that's a shame. Those who don't are missing out.

I, too, would caution against doing too much, especially early in your career. It's fun, but you can potentially burn yourself out. I think of it like the time my mom made me a Key lime pie for my birthday; I sat down and ate the whole thing, then I didn't touch Key lime pie for about two years! If you eat a little bit at a time and occasionally sneak you a bigger slice, it's a lot more enjoyable over the long haul.


----------



## ebojones (Feb 13, 2015)

Visited another lodge for the first time this week. GREAT !!!


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 2, 2015)

I haven't had the chance yet to visit a lodge outside of the states but I've been to five different state's lodges, and its been wonderful. with out fail I've been treated like a VIP quest. It's a real honor and pleasure to been so warmly welcomed. And I know at my home lodge in Oxford MS we only get a few rare visitors but when we do its an occasion that's for sure. Every lodge wants their guest to go back home and brag about how well they were treated. Its a beautiful thing !


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 2, 2015)

Lately I have been visiting other Lodges often since I am well out of my jurisdiction.


----------



## cacarter (Mar 3, 2015)

I used to visit other lodges quite frequently when I was still single and living in a city with 4 lodges.  Now that I'm married and lodges are 15+ miles away I find myself traveling less.  I still have yet to visit all of the lodges in my district, mostly because the lodges are so spread out in a rural district.  If I go, I carpool.

And frankly, many times I don't even enjoy visiting other lodges unless I know they have a decent meeting. I don't need to sit through another business meeting on top of my own lodge's.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 5, 2015)

Very often. I like meeting other brothers and I also like how the rituals from lodge to lodge are just a little different.


----------

